# How did you pick your pup's name?



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Since Havanese originated in Cuba, when my mom got her Hav 5 years ago, she wanted a Spanish name - she picked Diego!

So, in keeping with this tradition, we named our Hav Benito (Benny for short).

It is only by coincidence that BOTH Diego and Benny are characters on the cartoon Dora the Explorer! LOL!

Perhaps I will get another one and name him Tico, or Boots!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Diego is really not used often in Cuba, more so in other Latin America Countries.
Now, Benito, is an old Cuban Name as in very popular in the 40s, 50s & 60s. Think of Benny Moré (Cuban Singer).

As for how I picked mine, for our first, we love to watch a children show called "Avatar, The Last Airbender", we love a character named King Bumi, an earth bender who is hysterical. So we decided on Bumi for our first Hav.
Our Second, I wanted to keep the name of his Mom and Dad, and use a short name that had at least one letter from his full name. So Toby (which can be short for Tobias, an old Cuban Name as well), is Starborn (from Mom) mi Pequeño (from Dad) Tesoro (T for Toby). I know...complicated...ound:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Diego is really not used often in Cuba, more so in other Latin America Countries.
> Now, Benito, is an old Cuban Name as in very popular in the 40s, 50s & 60s. Think of Benny Moré (Cuban Singer).
> 
> As for how I picked mine, for our first, we love to watch a children show called "Avatar, The Last Airbender", we love a character named King Bumi, an earth bender who is hysterical. So we decided on Bumi for our first Hav.
> Our Second, I wanted to keep the name of his Mom and Dad, and use a short name that had at least one letter from his full name. So Toby (which can be short for Tobias, an old Cuban Name as well), is Starborn (from Mom) mi Pequeño (from Dad) Tesoro (T for Toby). I know...complicated...ound:


My boys love Avatar!

Great names!

My mom thought to name Diego Fidel, but she didn't think everyone would think it was as funny as we did.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> My boys love Avatar!
> 
> Great names!
> 
> My mom thought to name Diego Fidel, but she didn't think everyone would think it was as funny as we did.


Being Cuban, anything named Fidel uke:

PS: There is a new show continuing the Avatar Legend. I think is called "the Legend of Kora" or something like that. The new Avatar is a girl now "Kora", Aang is dead but Katara shows up and Aang's son too.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Being Cuban, anything named Fidel uke:
> 
> PS: There is a new show continuing the Avatar Legend. I think is called "the Legend of Kora" or something like that. The new Avatar is a girl now "Kora", Aang is dead but Katara shows up and Aang's son too.


Yea, we knew Fidel would not be cool.

Aang is DEAD?! Where have I been?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> Yea, we knew Fidel would not be cool.
> 
> Aang is DEAD?! Where have I been?


yeah, the last air bender ended when he won the war and took the powers from the fire Lord, then he was kissing Katara and everyone assumed they would get married. In this new show, it appears that they did and had a few kids, but he must have died because they all "remember" him, but he is not in the show. Katara is there, looking like her Granny looked in the very first episode of Avatar.
Is a nice show (the new one), I actually ended up watching it alone in the living room last week, my boys (almost 9 y/o) left me there and went to watch Ninjago in my room! Sad...I know...ound:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I had to smile at the idea of naming the dog Fidel...but yes, probably a good idea you didn't . We named Jasmine after night-blooming Jasmine we came across one night on an out-island in the Bahamas where we spend a lot of time. We (my bf and I) had just begun dating and were at a soft-ball game played by local kids, one of our friends was coaching them that night. We wandered up the road to get some ice cream from a little grocery and came across the jasmine...divine.... We got a Havanese to have a dog to take down to the island. Our lab is too big, unfortunately.

I realized just last month that my yards, both front and back, are full of confederate jasmine. I bought the house last summer after the flowers were gone, and just thought the plants were some kind of vine. Imagine my delight when they burst into flower this spring, just after I brought our little Jasmine home!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's dam is named Alaska, so the litter was named with that state in mind. Traveltime's Kodiak is Kodi.

Shelby was supposed to be Cassie, but wouldn't respond to that name. She comes from a line of Shelbys, so I tried that and presto...she liked that name and so did we. It just fits her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we got Tillie from a breeder near Tillamook Oregon and went to the factory the day after we had picked Tillie out ... while there we saw a statue of "Tillie the Cow" the Tillamook Cheese factory mascot... and that was that!  Everyone that meets her says the same thing when they learn her name ... "she is SUCH a Tillie!" LOL


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee was born on the first day of Chanukah, so we went with a Chanukah theme. 

Registered name: Starborn Light My Fire, for the Chanukah candles
Call name: Maccabee, for Judah Maccabee, who is generally known as the hero of Chanukah (the Jewish festival of Hanukkah celebrates the re-dedication of the Temple following Judah Maccabee's victory over the Seleucids).


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We had several names in mind, but after seeing him we knew Tucker was the right name. Although, many times I call him Little Bud.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I originally was going to get a Westie and name her *Henrietta*.
Instead, I ended up getting the havanese breed, male was left in the litter so I went with *Henry*.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Kodi's dam is named Alaska, so the litter was named with that state in mind. Traveltime's Kodiak is Kodi.
> 
> Shelby was supposed to be Cassie, but wouldn't respond to that name. She comes from a line of Shelbys, so I tried that and presto...she liked that name and so did we. It just fits her.


Everyone who see's how my Kodi's name is spelled assumes it's from "Kodiak" too. But we leave out the "i"... It just comes from "Kodak"!:biggrin1:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> I originally was going to get a Westie and name her *Henrietta*.
> Instead, I ended up getting the havanese breed, male was left in the litter so I went with *Henry*.


Love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For those of you who have short names for your fur kids, (like Henry and Tucker) are those their registered names too, or do they have different registered names?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie Puff (she was small and fluffy), MiG-29 named after a jet (husband picked that out). He has white markings on both sides of this tush that look like exhaust smoke.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo was a name I loved even before my sweet guy came into my world. Named after Milo and Otis. Of course, in the movie, Milo was the cat. &#55357;&#56367;


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

SOX has 4 white feet, but we decided capital letters; she was a black puppy thus Chi White sox, even if I prefer the Cubs


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Our first one was named Izzy-Bella Queen of Maine...and she is that. Called her Izzy Busy or Izzy Missy but seldom Izzy Bella. 

When she was one and half decided she needed a sister to play with...and decided we would just call her Bella...well she was and is a little terror (harsh but the truth) a lot more spunky than Izzy was at that age and quite aggresive. So Bella just did not seem to suit her! 

So she did not have a name until this past Wednesday (time limit set by the family) Asked the forum to help and Rita Nelson suggested Stella....sort of like Bella but a spunkier sound. 

The real problem was that my name is Estelle...thought it would be strange to name a dog after yourself but................My Dad's name was Joseph and all of his pets, which were many, were named JOJO or Josie or Joe or Joseph or Jobo, which was alway amusing to the family. Everyone thought it would be funny and a great family story to relate that their Mom and Nana did the same thing as her Father....their Grandfather and Great Grandfather did. 

So the tradition continues...we now have an Izzy-Bella and a Stella-Bella 
To be known as the Bella Sisters or the Bella Girls

Sorry for the long post but this really got complicated. 
Stella-Bella has really simmered down and is turning into a real sweetheart and is even sleeping curled up with her sister. 

Have a great weekend from the Bella Sisters and their Mom


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

My husband chose Bob. Short. Sweet. Didn't have an eeeeee sound on the end (though, for me, he's Bobby). But to keep in tune with the Havana thing, I sometimes call him Senor Roberto.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

I picked Sadie because I thought it fit her the best out of the list I had going. May just goes with Sadie (plus it's my birth month and my sweetie's birth month) and the Tiggy-Winkle is after a character from a book by Beatrix Potter, one of my favourite childhood authors. We'll just be calling her Sadie or Sadie May. 

We both agreed that the first name would have to be a two syllable name.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> My husband chose Bob. Short. Sweet. Didn't have an eeeeee sound on the end (though, for me, he's Bobby). But to keep in tune with the Havana thing, I sometimes call him Senor Roberto.


That so good....he looks like a :whoo::whoo: Senor Roberto :whoo::whoo: 
I like it!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee was born on the first day of Chanukah, so we went with a Chanukah theme.


Very cool!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter....Well you can guess. I was watching the series and became so in love with the series, Dexter became one of my favorite names. Dh vetoed lots of names, I know I had at least 20 names. Each day I would delete some of the names and the list became smaller. 

Then, dh said I could name him anything I wanted and Dexter is was!

As for Jack, my sister-in-law was called Jack as an endearment from her father and I just loved the name. 

But, as you know, our Havs are called so many other names, no wonder they really know their real name!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Boring but Timmy was named by his breeder, she names her litters after TV shows, bands, etc... Timmy was named after the show Rules of Engagement, I never saw it, however, both my mom's and MIL's dogs names were Timmy growing up so I thought it was destiny.

On another note...about AKC papers and names. Do I get to pick out a formal name and a call name? If so, I think formally he'll be Timmy Tiptoes. Still in the process of getting that done but that task is on the bottom of my list for now.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper came to us as a matted, stinking mess that was h*ll bent on humping our Chi/X April, so I originally called him Pepe Le Peu after the lovesick cartoon skunk. Then, once we got him cleaned up and combed out, I changed it to Pepe but DH had trouble with that one...he kept saying Pepee, which didn't work for me. Soo...since he is black & white and his rump looks like it's been sprinkled a bit with pepper, I changed his name to Pepper and, thankfully, DH can say that just fine so we're all happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> On another note...about AKC papers and names. Do I get to pick out a formal name and a call name? If so, I think formally he'll be Timmy Tiptoes. Still in the process of getting that done but that task is on the bottom of my list for now.


It depends to some extent on your contract. Some breeders give their puppies registered names before they are sold. Others, like mine, stipulate that the registered name has to include the breeder's kennel name. In my breeder's case, boys have the prefix "Starborn", girls have the prefix "Starborn's". Beyond that, I could pick anything I wanted.

If you get to choose, you then send a first choice and one or two alternates (I can't remember) to AKC. If no one has already used your name, you get it. That makes it easier if you have a kennel name prefix, because there is less chance that someone else will have chosen exactly the same name.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Geezo guys, thanks for reminding me that we still need to come up with Trooper's registered name still. Oh, the stress! LOL! Totally teasing, but I stink with names nonetheless.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> It depends to some extent on your contract. Some breeders give their puppies registered names before they are sold. Others, like mine, stipulate that the registered name has to include the breeder's kennel name. In my breeder's case, boys have the prefix "Starborn", girls have the prefix "Starborn's". Beyond that, I could pick anything I wanted.
> 
> If you get to choose, you then send a first choice and one or two alternates (I can't remember) to AKC. If no one has already used your name, you get it. That makes it easier if you have a kennel name prefix, because there is less chance that someone else will have chosen exactly the same name.


Karen, you can do it online and it tells you right away whether the name you've chosen is approved. Thank goodness I did not have to come up with a second choice for Augie - I had enough trouble coming up with a first one!

We came up with Augie after nothing else we had considered seemed to fit him - and this took a month. He was called 'Havanese' for a long time, and I still frequently call him Havanese....or Aug-Dog. Augie Doggie was a cartoon dog many years ago. His registered name is Flaming Geysers Hot August Knight. I wanted to get something related to Augie in it.

Finn came about in the same manner - kept tossing out names because they didn't fit - only his name took about six weeks I think. His breeder had named the litter after the Our Gang characters, his name being Alfalfa. I thought Alfie was too close to Augie in sound so tried to find something that sounded OK together, but different, although I thought he looked like an Alfie. I have no idea what I am going to come up with for a registered name for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, you can do it online and it tells you right away whether the name you've chosen is approved. Thank goodness I did not have to come up with a second choice for Augie - I had enough trouble coming up with a first one!
> 
> We came up with Augie after nothing else we had considered seemed to fit him - and this took a month. He was called 'Havanese' for a long time, and I still frequently call him Havanese....or Aug-Dog. Augie Doggie was a cartoon dog many years ago. His registered name is Flaming Geysers Hot August Knight. I wanted to get something related to Augie in it.
> 
> Finn came about in the same manner - kept tossing out names because they didn't fit - only his name took about six weeks I think. His breeder had named the litter after the Our Gang characters, his name being Alfalfa. I thought Alfie was too close to Augie in sound so tried to find something that sounded OK together, but different, although I thought he looked like an Alfie. I have no idea what I am going to come up with for a registered name for him.


Ha! I was the opposite. I had Kodi's name picked out even before I know which puppy I was getting. i've got gril and boy names picked out for the next one, too... And I don't even have a PLAN of getting another one any time soon!:biggrin1:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Ha! I was the opposite. I had Kodi's name picked out even before I know which puppy I was getting. i've got gril and boy names picked out for the next one, too... And I don't even have a PLAN of getting another one any time soon!:biggrin1:


RIIIIIGHT! 

The thought of getting one is the first step, it's all downhill from there. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

angiern2004 said:


> RIIIIIGHT!
> 
> The thought of getting one is the first step, it's all downhill from there. LOL


Oh, I know I'll have another one eventually, but I couldn't do all the training I do with Kodi if I had two dogs. So I need to wait until he's older and/or until I retire!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention, both my dogs had a name picked out before I met them. We were lucky that the names fit them to the T.


----------

